# how would you cut this up



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

I knocked of all the bark and power wash this log . but I have no idea weather to slice it up or how I should go about it . don't know weather the red goes deep into it theres just a few stripes on the end cut . or make one hell of a table base out of the big end. it just looks awesome whole . I did see a burl area right in the big crotch that looks to go down into it, lots of red on the outside . being I don't see a ton of red at the bottom could it be higher up through the log ? don't know. any tips are welcome duck

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there an opportunity to make it spalt more? Is there room on your property to keep it under a tarp for a while?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2014)

Duck can you give us a fresh look at that end grain then reseal it?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2014)

Might not be any red but I bet is is very curly!!! Boards man- I see boards- Don't listen to those crazy turners............. Sure is white!!! I think the line between spalt and solid is almost invisible in elder- At least the elder I see.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Jul 30, 2014)

How would I cut it up? I would cut it with a saw. Preferably some sort of powered saw. I couldn't see doing it with a handsaw - would take me forever.

Kidding aside - awesome log! That's gonna have something nice in it, even if it's not full of flame!

And, I agree with Mike - boards! Lots of boards! Or, if you can't decide, 3" slabs that can later either be resawn into boards or cut down into bowl and other smaller blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2014)

Think there might just be enough there for boards & bowls!!! Great looking wood! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duck can you give us a fresh look at that end grain then reseal it?


 
my saws in the shop but ill get my neighbor to cut the end for me. . all I saw was a few red stripes when I cut it . that's why I was puzzled when the bark fell off and saw the red. the hole where the branch roted away has a bunch of red in it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2014)

Damn Duck - Thats a hell of a dilemma to have. The good new is I don't think there is a bad answer. Some just better than others. I will cast a huge vote for huge bowl blanks, but I think you'd be better served listening to another sawyer


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Might not be any red but I bet is is very curly!!! Boards man- I see boards- Don't listen to those crazy turners............. Sure is white!!! I think the line between spalt and solid is almost invisible in elder- At least the elder I see.


 
sure is mike I had to put my shades on that's the whitest stuff I ever did see:cool2:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Duck - Thats a hell of a dilemma to have. The good new is I don't think there is a bad answer. Some just better than others. I will cast a huge vote for huge bowl blanks, but I think you'd be better served listening to another sawyer


 
I think I can get some of both out of it . its just a very strange shape . I just want to get the best cuts I can its proably got something strange going on in there regardless. ill be tradein some of this you betcha. the guy that gave me this has a bunch of those trees . people up here all think there trash wood the wont even burn them because the stink bad as firewood the just cutem down and dump them out in the woods. I saw some old ones they cut with a ton of red.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## james johnson (Jul 30, 2014)

Boards would make some nice table tops, plus plenty of scrap to turn bowls and pens

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2014)

On a log like that - no matter the red factor - you're damned if you do damned if you don't. There's going to be a lot of waste either way. For a turner with a corer that's probably the best route for that log. But, the log doesn't have any of those "golds" which I call them - large areas of acer negundo that are filled with cell walls that collapse like cardboard as they dry. That's the worst thing for making boards from. But, another but, those crotch areas are going to be full of lovely figure.

What portion of the log you sell as turning blanks try to push them to turners with a coring rig. If you mill some as boards, market them to experienced flat workers that make a variety of items because FBE is as versatile as any species there is all things considered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2014)

you now I looked at all the round logs layin out there and me being me I grab the most disfigured / out of shaped / crap log that was there lol at least that's what the man said to me. he thought there was something wrong with me. hmmmm could be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2014)

" was something wrong with me. hmmmm could be " He does not really know you- otherwise he would not have to think about It.........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2014)

james johnson said:


> Boards would make some nice table tops, plus plenty of scrap to turn bowls and pens




I agree- give those damn chip makers the scraps!!  I am not quite sure the PO will approve of sendin the chicken- but it looks delicious!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2014)

wooooo now margrets fer lookin at no can eat my little egg machine---- shes family and I like my egg samiches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> wooooo now margrets fer lookin at no can eat my little egg machine---- shes family and I like my egg samiches


We named our chickens, too... Nugget, PotPie, Tender, and Biscuit. We think they're better eggers when they're remined daily about their alternative value.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> wooooo now margrets fer lookin at no can eat my little egg machine---- shes family and I like my egg samiches



She looks delicious!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> She looks delicious!!!


Only thing better than an egg samich is a chicken-n-egg samich!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be asking so much how you'll cut it up, but rather, how you'll be shipping it to good ole' Michael!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> I wouldn't be asking so much how you'll cut it up, but rather, how you'll be shipping it to good ole' Michael!



The chicken or the wood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2014)

My brother has 2 angus cows named 1/4 pounder and the other one is choppy.....they look delicious ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

We had 11 pigs and after naming about five and running out of names we just started calling them meat cuts!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> The chicken or the wood?



Both!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2014)

The last chicken we have is named Pearl. Don't know why. I generally don't give names to cats or birds and whatnot. I name all the dogs.

Doc names all his pigs SOOOOOOOOEY! In fact when they go to one of their alma mater games they think everyone is one of their pet pigs.

@DKMD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

We raised 5 pigs in 1985- the kids had names for them- I named them all the same- dinner. they were tasty.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it cut yet?!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Is it cut yet?!




Hey buddy quit with the off topic stuff we discussing pets and dinner and such.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Is it cut yet?!



The chicken???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't know why, but this thread is making me hungry. For some reason chicken sounds good, especially since my wife fed me a salad for lunch. That chicken cut up and fried yet? Or at least the eggs? A fried egg sandwich sounds wonderful...

When she was growing up, my mom remembers them having a pet pig in the house for a while. As part of its diet, the pig was given 1/2 a beer each week. They said it was the best pork they've ever eaten.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 31, 2014)

I was talking about the chicken!


Kevin said:


> Hey buddy quit with the off topic stuff we discussing pets and dinner and such.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

To get back on subject i had a neighbor that moved here from a warm SW state. Loved it here-well till winter of 91-92- talk about snow-whew- you would get it off driveway-turn around and start again. As the winter went on the neighbor became quite disenchanted with the white stuff and the PNW in general. After christmas he bought his kids a"Vietnamese dwarf pig" Big bucks for this cute little sucker- only supposed to get 12-16" at shoulder. This was turned into an inside pet Now come may 92 they decided to move- the dwarf was now over 2' at shoulder -looking a lot like a regular pig to my farm trained eye. He was definitely house trained-even when he was outside he came inside to crap at the back slider.  Now I could care less how anyone wants to live- non of my biz what ever kind of pet they had. But when the dirty SOB told my daughter she could have the "dwarf" without asking me first it sorta pissed me off. I let him know we would be happy to take the pig and if there was enough bacon to share I would be more then happy to send him some if he sent a forwarding address!! Low and behold we did not get the pig nor the forwarding address. he moved back to what he considered a much more civilized state-thank goodness.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> She looks delicious!!!


 yep there fat and plump but you got to get by SATAN the meanest frickin new jersy black giant I ever delt with that little bastard will spur your hinny if you f with his girls. hes frickin pocessed crazy I tell ya. beats up on my little buddy rusty. hes gota go besides he trys to hump my ducks witch they don't much care to partake in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice looking chicken- maybe you need some geese to straighten him out.....


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 31, 2014)

The last time I was back home in PA. My bro asked me to feed the chickens, while he fed the pigs. I went in the chicken house, not a chicken in sight. Went to pour the feed in the feeder, and that darn rooster came out of no where. Spurred the heck out of me. Keith( brother) had just walked by as this happened, He grabs the hatchet and that rooster was in the presher cooker in less than 5 min.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2014)

lol not that's just plain cruel. he might have just had issues or a bad childhood or something you should have just hug him and talked it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice looking chicken- maybe you need some geese to straighten him out.....


 
that little prick snuck up and kick me in the ass on my porch one morning while I was letin my dog out and all I had was some boxers on . scared the crap out of me. he almost got a load of 12 guage.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 31, 2014)

That rooster had spurred him a number of times also, just thought it was time to stop hugging and start eating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> that little prick snuck up and kick me in the ass on my porch one morning while I was letin my dog out and all I had was some boxers on . scared the crap out of me. he almost got a load of 12 guage.




Early in the 80's the wife and I went to an auction- she bought a baby goat for the kids for 5 bucks. The little sucker was mean and the kids nor her ever got near him. He was a miniature goat with big horns probably 30" to the top of his head. We would tether him to eat the grass. If you turned your back on him he loved to butt you hard- leave bruises on your legs. He hated to be hosed down so I would retaliate and hose the little sucker down. The wife thought he was cute- but would not get near him. One day I was doing something got down on my hands and kness not knowing I was in range and the little Bast**** nailed me full bore in the butt and my face went into the dirt- when I regained my senses the little basta*** was- well if goats can laugh he was laughing- one swift kick and we had a goat funeral. I had a giant bruise on each cheek and needed a very soft pillow to sit for a couple weeks. I DO NOT LIKE GOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 31, 2014)

he just didn't like drywallers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The last chicken we have is named Pearl. Don't know why. I generally don't give names to cats or birds and whatnot. I name all the dogs.
> 
> Doc names all his pigs SOOOOOOOOEY! In fact when they go to one of their alma mater games they think everyone is one of their pet pigs.
> 
> @DKMD


No picking on my hogs in the preseason... There'll be plenty of time for that after the season starts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 31, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> he just didn't like drywallers




No I think he liked tryin to tear me a new as.h.le I was a very lean 160 then- bone muscle and no cushion.  I am tellin you I have never had bruises like that little ...............
I NO likey goats......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

